# RecipeDB - Raspberry Wheat



## jakub76 (7/4/10)

Raspberry Wheat  Ale - American Wheat  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes 7 Day primary fermentation, watch out for blow-off. Then rack into secondary on top of 2.1kg raspberries (3 packs of the frozen variety thawed) and allow another 7 days for secondary. Prime and bottle condition for 2 weeks. Neutral yeast allows a very full, natural raspberry flavour and aroma. Begins to oxidize and lose flavour after about 5 weeks in bottles, be careful not to aerate during racking and bottling and yours should last longer. I also bottled a few without the raspberry addition, very plain, almost watery as a plain American Wheat beer. I got 19IBU using Tinseth formula.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      2.5 kg JWM Wheat Malt    2.2 kg JWM Traditional Ale Malt    0.2 kg TF Pale Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      26 g Pearle (Pellet, 8.0AA%, 60mins)       Yeast     11 g DCL Yeast US-05 - American Ale       Misc     2100 g Red Raspberries         23L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.048 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.012 (calc)   Bitterness 23.5 IBU   Efficiency 70%   Alcohol 4.68%   Colour 11 EBC   Batch Size 23L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## unrealeous (7/4/10)

Sounds interesting.

3 packs of the frozen variety thawed - any idea how many grams in a pack? I tend to recall there are a few different suppliers of these things.

Also - what do you need to do to prepare the raspberries - ie pasteurization, do you need to crush them up, or is it just chuck them in. Do you transfer any to the bottles or filter them.


----------



## jakub76 (7/4/10)

There's 700g in a pack. They were on special at Coles when I got them for $6 each. I didn't bother pasterising, boiling fruit will change it's flavour. I trusted that the alcohol already in the beer would help keep down any nasties until the US-05 fired up again. 
If using fresh fruit it's important to freeze it to break down the cell walls...apparently.


----------



## jakub76 (7/4/10)

As for filtration I tied a piece of voile to the outlet end of my racking tube, like a small bag. This caught all of the fruit pulp and seeds as I racked from secondary to the bottling bucket.


----------



## MitchDudarko (7/6/10)

Any tasting notes? Pretty keen to have a go at this.


----------



## MitchDudarko (20/6/10)

*bump*


----------



## jakub76 (3/10/10)

MitchDudarko said:


> Any tasting notes? Pretty keen to have a go at this.


3 month late but here are my notes from my log...it's completley subjective to my tastes and I am my own worst critic but here it is, warts and all.

_Tasting NotesBeautiful red colour, all I can taste is tart raspberry. Very Nice but not balanced and could be sweeter. Next time consider 700g of light crystal malt or carapils and a 70 degree mash. Try for more malt. 

Trying the wheat beer with no raspberry addition (I bottled a 6-pack) the US-05 has stripped out most of the flavour, its a clean ferment so theres no esters or phenols no clove, banana or citrus leaves the beer quite bland/watery. Try a bigger yeast, maybe the Wyeast 3068. 

Perle hops flavour detectable, not the nicest, maybe try Hallertau, (bittering only) or a higher alpha bittering hop with less flavour.

1 month after bottling and flavour has started to fade, seems to be getting more tart with less of the nice raspberry flavour apparent.

In future drink between 2-4 weeks in bottles._


----------

